# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Auch eine Vorstellung.

## Isetta300

Hallo,
ich möchte mich nun, nach einiger Beobachtung für mich wichtige Themen, vorstellen.
Im wesentlichen ist aus meinem Profil viel ersichtlich.
Ich habe seit 2000 den PSA Wert messen lassen, ich bin regelmäßig zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung gegangen. Ich vertraue meinem Urologen. Und trotzdem T3b!
Zur Zeit bin ich (11.05.16 Prostatektomie Uniklinik Erlangen) zur Bestrahlung in der Strahlenklinik der Uniklinik Erlangen. Die Bestrahlung wird mit dem Bestrahlungsroboter VERO durchgeführt, 3 Wochen habe ich nun hinter mir - 3 Wochen folgen noch. Seit dem 27.04.16 wurde mir Zoladex gespritzt und diese 3 Monatsspritze (Kastrationsspritze ;-)) soll bis Mitte nächsten Jahres fortgesetzt werden.
Ein kleiner Nachsatz - mein Vater wurde 91 Jahre alt, meine Mutter ist jetzt 92 Jahre alt geworden. Meine Großeltern - von beiden Seiten wurden über 90 Jahre alt. In der Familie ist kein Krebs bekannt - ich bin der erste. Aber irgendwann ist man immer der Erste.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Dirk,

und willkommen im Club!
Ich bin in meiner Familie auch der erste; mein Vater feierte gerade seinen 87. Geburtstag. Ein Alter, das ich vermutlich nicht erreichen werde. Aber wer weiss, was die Forschung uns noch für Heilmittel beschert.
Beim Lesen deines Profils ist mir aufgefallen, dass der erste deutlich zu hohe PSA-Wert in 8/2015 lag und die OP erst in 5/2016 erfolgte. Das ist ein dreiviertel Jahr! Da muss jemand die Ruhe weg gehabt haben.
Ein R0-Ergebnis und keine Metastasen geben berechtigte Hoffnung, dass nach der Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie der PSA dauerhaft unten bleibt.
Ich wünsche es dir von Herzen!

Alles Gute,
Detlef

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Dirk,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem heutigen Geburtstag, Du bist 2 Tage älter als ich. . .

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und wünsche uns *ALLEN* ein langes und schmerzfreies Leben.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Detlef,
Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche - natürlich auch für die Geburtstagswünsche.

Der Hausurologe hat wohl gehofft, dass es eine Prostatitis wäre und deshalb wurde von 15. September bis 31. Oktober Antibiotika von mir geschluckt. Der PSA Wert hatte sich danach minimal gebessert. Da Weihnachten vor der Tür stand wurde die folgende PSA Messung am 3.01. gemacht, das Ergebnis habe ich 9.01. erfahren - draufhin MRT. Es zieht sich, es zieht sich - und dann die ständige Unsicherheit. In der Zwischenzeit läuft ja die Bestrahlung. Am 21.10. wurde wieder eine Blutentnahme gemacht (ich glaube bald ist nichts mehr drin ;-)). Der PSA Wert war bisher <0,01 - ich hoffe, das bleibt weiter so.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Stefan,

nun auch von mir herzliche Glückwüsche zum Geburtstag. Und ich hoffe auch für Dich und wüsche Dir alles Gute.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Stefan1

Danke Dirk.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

irgendwie bin ich blöd. Ich habe mich angemeldet und einen Haufen Scheiß geschrieben und der ist weg! Vielleicht gut so!

Dirk

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,
ich möchte mich mal wieder *hier* melden. Ich habe in diesem Forum viel gelernt und ich hoffe, dass ich diese Informationen richtig verarbeitet habe. Nach der Prostata OP und der folgenden Bestrahlung - es ist jetzt in etwa ein Jahr vergangen - fühle ich mich recht gut. Die 3-Monatsspritze Zoladex erhalte ich seit dem April 2016 und ich denke mal, dass sie bis 18 Monate nach der Strahlentherapie weiter gegeben wird. Der PSA-Wert ist nach wie vor unter der Nachweisgrenze - ich sage einfach mal "Zoladex funktioniert noch". Ob die Prostatektomie und die IMRT Bestrahlung kurativ gewirkt haben, zeigt sich erst nach Absetzung des ADT. Warten wir (meine Frau und ich) mal ab.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage. Der nächste Termin zur Blutentnahme beim Urologen erfolgt morgen, das Ergebnis des PSA Wertes, erhalte ich erst am 11.09.17. Das Blut wird bis zur Auswertung eingefroren (Auswertung bei meinem Urulogen, der hat ab dem 19.08.17 Urlaub ). Die 3 Monatsspritze Zoladex erhalte ich auch erst am 11.09.17. Der eigentliche Termin für Zoladex wäre der 22.08.17, die Zeitüberschreitung für Zoladex beträgt 20 Tage. Soll ich mir nicht sicherheitshalber das Zoladex rechtzeitig (22.08.17) beim Hausarzt spritzen lassen? Eine PSA-Auswertung bis zum 11.09.17 ist mir sowieso zu lang! Ich mache das nächste Woche beim Hausarzt.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Dirk,

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 20 Tage einen großen Unterschied machen....so schnell fällt der Wirkstoffspiegel sicher nicht auf Null. Die Frage solltest Du aber Deinem Arzt morgen stellen, der weiß es besser.

Wenn Du den PSA bei deinem Hausarzt bestimmen lässt denke daran, dass es Unterschiede im Ergebnis bei unterschiedlichen Laboren geben kann. 

Grüße und tiefen PSA

Uwe

----------


## Michi1

Hab es gestern auch gemerkt, der Beitrag kommt nächsten Montag. Warum soll man sich Programmzeitungen kaufen wenn, die so einen Schmarrn schreiben? Ich bleibe beim durch zappen und wenn was Interessantes zu sehen ist, schaue ich es an.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ach Gott, wenn Senf-Michi (Wie komme ich bloß auf den Namen?) eine Diskussion am Laufen hält, nimmt die schon skurrile Formen an. 
> R.



Moin Reinhold,

möchte Dir zustimmen!

----------


## Michi1

Ach lassen wir das doch. Du machst die ganzen Links, mit denen kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich schreibe das wie es bei mir bis jetzt gemacht wurde und das willst du nicht. Also lesen wir nur die Beiträge von anderen und gut ist´s.
Vielleicht will das auch einer lesen?

----------


## Isetta300

Ich habe es ja ganz gerne, wenn sachliche Themen auf meiner Seite diskutiert werden.

Aber, bitte keine Beleidigungen an andere Forumsteilnehmer!

Dirk

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

momentan geht es (in der Politik) um Organspenden.

Eine dumme Frage von mir - dürfen Menschen, die an Krebs erkrankt sind, auch Organe im Todesfall spenden?

Dämliche Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Niko52

Nein, es ist kontraindiziert.

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Dirk,

 ich verfolge mit viel Anteilnahme deine PSA Historie. Wegen der Ähnlichkeit  mit meiner eigenen Situation - auch GL 9 (Allerdings mit Lymphknotenbefall), auch RPE mit Nachbestrahlung und ADT. Trotz der high risk Ausgangslage meint mein Urologe immer noch, daß wir in einem kurativen Setting sind. Na ja - die RPE war Dez.18 und die letzten beiden, in 3 Monatsabständen gemachten Blutuntersuchungen, zeigten einen PSA Wert von <0,07 und testeron <2,0. Ich kommentiere seine optimistische Einschätzung zwar immer mit dem chinesischem Sprichwort, daß auf der Wiese der Hoffnung viele Narren grasen,aber dein Bericht läßt dann doch ein wenig Zuversicht zu.

Uns allen gute Besserung

Wolfgang

----------


## MartinWK

> Nein, es ist kontraindiziert.


Nicht unbedingt. Das hängt vom Einzelfall ab. Ein Spender mit therapiertem Prostatakrebs kann durchaus ein Organ an einen älteren Man spenden, und wohl auch eine jüngere Frau. Es gibt da keine eindeutigen Regeln. Wenn man genug Organspender hätte würde man vermutlich darauf verzichten.
Gewebespenden sind weniger ein Problem: https://www.netdoktor.de/interview/s...ewebe-spenden/

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

ich möchte mit meinen Daten nicht angeben - ich glaube jeder Krebspatient kann nicht angeben. Einfach nur ein Hinweis meiner Krebsgeschichte.

Heute war ich zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung beim Urologen (übrigens - er hat mir die Hand zur Begrüßung gegeben - Coronavirus!), alle Untersuchungsergebnise ohne Befund (sogar die Leber war im Ultraschall negativ - ich trinke gern am Abend ein, zwei Gläser Wein),
der PSA-Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze.

Ich sage einfach "Die schlechtesten Voraussagen müssen nicht sofort im Eimer sein."

Dabei will ich nichts beschreien - wer weiß was kommt!

Grüße

Dirk (der aus Franken)

NB: Bitte mein Profil beachten!

----------


## lutzi007

Dirk,
es sieht gut aus bei Dir!
Während ich das hier schreibe, schlürfe ich übrigens eines meiner Lieblingsbiere: Störtebeker Hanse-Porter.
Bei Wein sag ich auch nicht nein.
Gruß
Lutz (der aus Ostfriesland)

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

ich möchte mich mal wieder auf *meiner* Seite melden.

Heute war ich zur Nachsorgeuntersuchung beim Urologen. Er war sprachlos - alle Werte sind bei mir o.k. PSA - Wert unter der Nachweisgrenze. Die nächste Nachsorge in 6 Monaten.

Ich möchte ganz einfach darauf hinweisen, auch mit schlechtesten Voraussetzungen kann es weitergehen. Ich weiß natürlich, daß sich die Situation in wenigen Wochen verändern kann - zu einer bescheidenen Situation.

Trotzdem möchte ich einfach nur mitteilen, daß es auch etwas besser gehen kann.

*Bitte in meinem Profil nachlesen*. Übrigens - ich verstehe ja vieles nicht, aber daß *kaum* ein Mitglied dieser Runde was in sein Profil schreibt - überhaupt nicht!

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab aber auch schon feststellen müssen das es nicht viel bringt das Profil auszufüllen. Hatte schon mehrere Frage die vom Profil beantwortet werden.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ich schreib mein Profil lieber auf myprostate. Dirk, herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum Befund, wirklich ein klasse Ergebnis!

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

Ich schreibe mal wieder auf meiner Seite.

Ich bedanke mich bei Michi1 und KarlEmagne für die guten Wünsche.

Gestern war ich zur Blutentnahme beim Hausarzt. Für den PSA Wert und den Leberwerten (ich habe über das Jahr sehr schwankende Leberwerte).

Also ich war sehr überrascht - der PSA Wert ist unter der Nachweisgrenze < 0,01. *Ich will nichts beschreien!* Die Leberwerte waren brauchbar ;-).

*Bitte unbedingt mein Profil lesen!* Das ist ja gar nicht so gut!

Grüße

Dirk

----------

